

So you installed Google Analytics, now what? - laurentsabbah
http://blog.bablic.com/making-sense-of-google-analytics-stats/

======
laurentsabbah
Most people install Analytics and that's where it ends. Continue reading to
see some of the things we've learnt by properly analyzing our Analytics stats.

Comment if you've learnt anything from GA that drastically increased
engagement and/or conversions on your site.

